# New to DME



## twilson@fmchosp.com (Apr 12, 2012)

Please be nice I'm new to this!  So if I have an ortho doc or a family physician who puts a brace on a patient that comes in with an injury I have to go through all the DME stuff with getting a number and having an order and showing that they recieved it and all the other rules that I don't even know?  Just want to make sure that all the rules apply even if you are just putting supplies on your patients that need them and not just anyone can walk in with an order and get the supplies.  Any and all info on DME would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Sueedwards (May 4, 2012)

You haven't gotten any information yet???


----------



## twilson@fmchosp.com (May 14, 2012)

Nope =(


----------



## mitchellde (May 14, 2012)

I take it your a physician office and not the DME supplier.  If you are the physician office and you want to supply a brace or other DME, most carrier will require the DME number etc.  If you have not obtained this yet then you cannot bill the patient for the supply unless:
* you explain to the patient that this is for their convenience and it could be obtained at a supplier that will bill their carrier (especially Medicare)
* You obtain the waiver of liability for the DME
* you obtain a retail license and permit and you charge tax on the items and report the tax.
* on you income tax report you will need to report the inventory amount and the amount of profit you realized on the sale of these items.  
In otherwords to become a retailer now changes your entire structure.  
You must think this through and decide.

You can supply these items to anyone but again the same rules apply.


----------



## jenelite (Jul 27, 2012)

I have another question, I am new in the DME as well. We have a new brace that is billed with the code L0430, can this be put on by a physician or does it need to be a orthotist.


----------

